# Do we even "qualify" to move to Mexico?



## NoMoreSnow

My boyfriend and I intend to emigrate to Mexico. We are both 29 and I am also a male, so that makes us gay. I have a monthly income of 2000 dollars, due to a disability, that is guarenteed for life. Do "we" make enough to qualify for emigration. Is there even a "we" at all? I have researched this topic and have come up with more questions than answers.


----------



## TundraGreen

I can tell you what I know and speculate on what I don't know. Mexico is quite conservative, not surprisingly, as a strongly catholic country. However, there are large, openly gay communities in all of the large cities, at least the two I know anything about. Mexico City recently passed a law allowing gay marriages, a law which was even more recently tested in court and upheld. 

I have no idea how immigration in Mexico City will deal with gay couples. Anywhere else, I am guessing that you will be treated as two individuals. And would therefore have to qualify for visas as individuals. Your income will probably be adequate to qualify you. But your partner would need an independent source of income.

Just a guess. If someone has a more concrete answer, all the better.

Will


----------



## joaquinx

_
# Letter from a Mexican or foreign bank or financial institution or trust institution proving that you receive a minimum monthly income of approximately US$ 1,000.00. This amount will increase by US$ 500.00 for each of your economic dependents._
The above quote is from the Instituto Nacional de Migración site. 

I would suggest that you contact a Mexican consulate nearest you for the definition of "economic dependents". If they can not satisfy you, you might have to visit the INM office in the Mexican town that you wish to live. Definitions change constantly.


----------



## losgatos

Lakeside (Chapala/Ajijic) has a major gay community. I don't speak from personal experience but from that of many friends and acquaintances who are gay. I am not aware of any discrimination against the community. Almost every charity and organization benefits from the involvement of gays here. But, it is mainly an older, very settled and committed, group. Some, but not many, in your age range. Your bigger problem , as addressed by the previous poster, will be that both of you will likely have to individually qualify financially to move here. Also the dollar amount to qualify goes up a little every year so, unless you receive cost of living increases, someday, years down the road, $2000 US won't do it for you.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Frankly, the amount you mention would be barely enough. You could both certainly exist on it, but not live an active life with travel and much eating out. Rent and utilities will take a fair chunk and you will need to do something about medical care, an emergency 'exit fund' transportation and other variables.
Yes, it can be done, but only with very close management.
As said by others, you will have to qualify for visas separately; that is even true of married couples now. There is provision for 'dependents', but that might be difficult to obtain.


----------



## NoMoreSnow

We don't plan on lying on the beach the whole time we are down there.  We intend to seek employment. Sooner than later we will open a buisness of some type aswell. I didn't mention I get large lump sums every 5 years. Including one a year and a half after we plan on moving. We will also be saving several thousand dollars in the the next 10 months. We want to live on the outskirts of a town. We have seen several listings we like for rent in the range of 200-400$.

If I start depositing 1000$ a month into my boyfriend's account would that be acceptable for his visa requirement? Should we get a joint checking account?


----------



## RVGRINGO

It is a good idea to have separate accounts, as you mention. That may work.
Speaking of work: I'm sure that you know that "seeking employment" in Mexico isn't as easy as it sounds. You must have government permission, from INM, to work in Mexico. It isn't easy to get in many areas, and must be permitted and renewed on your visa. There are costs involved. Any prospective employer must support your application and provide company documents, tax forms, etc. So, it isn't a good idea to 'plan' on income from within Mexico.


----------



## NoMoreSnow

RVGRINGO said:


> It is a good idea to have separate accounts, as you mention. That may work.
> Speaking of work: I'm sure that you know that "seeking employment" in Mexico isn't as easy as it sounds. You must have government permission, from INM, to work in Mexico. It isn't easy to get in many areas, and must be permitted and renewed on your visa. There are costs involved. Any prospective employer must support your application and provide company documents, tax forms, etc. So, it isn't a good idea to 'plan' on income from within Mexico.


We live near downtown Indianapolis on a combined 4000$ a month. If my 2000$ a month can go twice as far down there, than we will be living roughly the same lifestyle we live now. Am I wrong to think U.S. dollars don't go at least twice as far in Mexico? We are not looking at tourist-y places. We would prefer to live in the "country", as in outside a city. We enjoy gardening and farming so we are salivating for the chance to grow year round. I do understand that it will be difficult to obtain the right to work, but most things worth while in life are difficult to obtain. Regardless of gaining employment, I do think we will get by comfortably for a year until I get a big check and buy a house. 

Does anyone know the specifics and/or restrictions on an internet buisness?


----------



## joaquinx

Many things in Mexico are cheaper than in the US. Housing is one of them and it would qualify for “twice as far.” You can rent a very nice house from 5,000 to 6,000 pesos (~12.50 pesos to the dollar). Imported items (read from the US, Japan and Europe) are more expensive, such as clothing, electronic items, etc. Local food (fruits and vegetables) are cheaper. Getting a job is not “difficult to obtain”, but almost impossible. While starting your own business is easier. 

My recommendation is to find an area in which you would like to locate and then visit the place for 2 or 3 weeks and price the housing and other costs of living.


----------



## RVGRINGO

" Am I wrong to think U.S. dollars don't go at least twice as far in Mexico?"

Yes, I think you may be overly optimistic in that regard, unless you are planning to live at a greatly reduced standard of living. Once you own your home, you can expect to spend $1500 - $2000 per month to maintain your lifestyle.

Homes aren't free, nor are groceries. Things like gasoline & propane are just as expensive. Proprietary medications are expensive. Hospitalization and medical care are much less costly, but we're still talking serious money.

Land is very, very expensive because much of Mexico is not available (ejido land or government land) or is simply without access to infrastructure (water, electricity, protection, etc.) The idea of 'farming' on a personal scale is not practical for many reasons.


----------



## NoMoreSnow

Thank you for the responses. Your concern is duly noted, RVGringo. I guess I will find out more about cost of living when we visit Merida this winter. I am curious as to why growing fruits and vegetables in Mexico is impracticle on so many levels?


----------



## RVGRINGO

"I am curious as to why growing fruits and vegetables in Mexico is impracticle on so many levels?"

The first concern is the cost of land. Homes here generally have courtyards and patios instead of expansive yards, as in the north. To have a more extensive vegetable garden would require a home with enough room for one. That will cost more.
Another concern is that it takes many years to get fruit trees to a state of maturity to bear much fruit. We have lots on our lot, but the property has been in use for a very long time. Of course, some fruits require spraying and it is generally not economic to spray a single tree. For example; we have a huge mango tree, but it is much less expensive to simply buy mangos. Ours are falling now and go straight to the compost. 
Yes, you can grow some things, but not all the things you might want. Tomatoes don't do well without cover, for example, as is the case with many crops. There is just too much sunshine and it is intense at these altitudes. Things that are native to the tropics do well; not northern produce unless you can afford cover and very detailed soil modification and management. For more than half of the year, intense watering and fertilization is needed. In the rainy season, prepare for nightly deluges.
Lying on the beach will be geographically & climatically incompatible with gardening, beyond a few potted plants.


----------



## TundraGreen

Estimates of what you need to live on made by other people are pretty useless. What one person considers an absolute necessity, another considers a useless luxury. Some people never eat at home, others never go to restaurants. RVGringo mentioned $1500-$2000/month. I have averaged about $500/month since I have been in Mexico and now that I own and no longer pay rent, it has gone down slightly. That is just for living expenses in Mexico. It includes some travel in Mexico but does not include travel outside the country. My point is only that there can be a wide variation in the cost of living depending on how you choose to spend your time and money.

Will


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> "I am curious as to why growing fruits and vegetables in Mexico is impracticle on so many levels?"
> 
> The first concern is the cost of land. Homes here generally have courtyards and patios instead of expansive yards, as in the north.


RV, they mentioned living outside the city. Isn't it possible to have some land outside the cities. I have visited the houses of several friends who live on the outskirts of Guadalajara, outside the Periferico, and they seem to have yards more comparable to the US. There are lots of subdivisions on the periphery of Bosque La Primavera with reasonably big yards. I would guess that that area is not unique. As far as what it takes to grow things, I bow to your superior knowledge. I have trouble keeping potted plants alive.

Will


----------



## RVGRINGO

Will is absolutely right! So, I'll list our expenses for last month. There are two of us humans and three dogs. Figures are in US Dollars, for the convenience of 'newbies':

$585 Groceries (an expensive month with a run on Costco & Mega)
$94 Restaurant meals
$34 Entertaining at home
$33 Fuel for car
$30 Clothing
$47 Telephone & Internet (propane is purchased about every 3 months, electricity every two)
$41 Gifts for others; weddings, quiceñeras, etc.
$20 Misc. Household Repairs
$4 Personal care; haircuts, etc.
$5 Reading materials, news, etc.
$59 Medical
$90 Maid
$82 Gardener


----------



## floridagal

Hi... you can find a small apartment with two bedrooms and one bath in Chapala for $300/month (I know, I've been renting it for a year nearly) and I know of one up in the Haciendas for $250/month so there are some extremely affordable places if you look around a bit. This place furnishes the gardener & someone to keep the carport and the stairwells & laundry room swept and mopped.

I agree with Will, I also live quite comfortably on MUCH LESS, eat out about once a week, and I do my own cleaning rather than pay someone else to do it - gives me some exercise, too. I don't sacrifice or scrimp... I just cook most of my meals at home rather than dining out every day... and I don't travel very much at all. 

An individual can qualify for a visa here (FM-3) for around $1,200 USD per month and I think that if you can show at least that much coming in _(doesn't matter from where, I don't believe)_ on your monthly bank statement then you both should be just fine.

You can get decent broadband internet for around $24/month US and pay more for super high speed if desired, and I've had no problems with running my internet business from here.

Feel free to PM me if you have more questions and I wish you both all the best.

Donna


----------



## NoMoreSnow

Thanks for the list, RVGringo. That helps put things in perspective. We spend about 200 dollars a month on groceries in Indy. 

I see what you mean about growing fruits and vegetables. I am aware of the temperatures and soil conditions. My grandfather was a farmer and I learned alot from him. I know how to grow things in cover and would be using raised beds and pots. Remember this garden is simply for fun and if some stuff dies while I am figuring out the best approach, no worries.


----------



## conklinwh

To start with, a few key points.
The 1st is that anyone even contemplating a move to Mexico should spend time looking at a range of alternatives and during both winter and summer seasons. I would think that unless you had a lot of experience in Mexico that this would take most of a year and at least 4-6 places. By the way, lots of people will have lots of ideas on where.
Most people are too optimistic which brings out a lot of warnings that in total are probably more pessimistic than reality which probably in the middle.
I happen to live in an area that I expect that you could do very well on $2K/month as a number of people have. As much as I dislike International Living Magazine, they listed Mineral de Pozos as a place that you could live reasonably well on $1200/month.
From what I've seen, it is easier to start a business than to work in one. Although, we have a small expat population of some 40 people with about half full time, those that are here have successfully started 9 businesses of various sorts and many on fairly short timeframes. BTW, none of those are internet businesses as most folk just continue their US internet business if they have one.
One of the expat businesses is a lavender farm. Another is a combination broccoli/strawberry farm. Others are restaurants, hotels, galleries, jewelry/clothing stores and we are close to having a spa.
My net is that you can be successful. You need strike a realistic balance and move more slowly & carefully than you would in the US. Above all things is to take advantage of the tourist visas and spend time to evaluate your options.


----------



## diablita

RVGRINGO said:


> " Am I wrong to think U.S. dollars don't go at least twice as far in Mexico?"
> 
> Yes, I think you may be overly optimistic in that regard, unless you are planning to live at a greatly reduced standard of living. Once you own your home, you can expect to spend $1500 - $2000 per month to maintain your lifestyle.
> 
> Homes aren't free, nor are groceries. Things like gasoline & propane are just as expensive. Proprietary medications are expensive. Hospitalization and medical care are much less costly, but we're still talking serious money.
> 
> Land is very, very expensive because much of Mexico is not available (ejido land or government land) or is simply without access to infrastructure (water, electricity, protection, etc.) The idea of 'farming' on a personal scale is not practical for many reasons.


Excuse me but are you folks aware that there is another world outside of the rich one. I have lived here for 13 years on less than 10,000 US a year. I live with real Mexicans, not with a bunch of expats and have made many good friends. Seems that I have always felt more at home with ordinary folks who have to struggle every day to make ends meet. There is more to life than eating out, going to shows, traveling first class everywhere, and maintaining a high and mighty lifestyle. I have enough to eat, a roof over my head, two sweet Mexican cats, satellite TV, internet, and some good friends. Sorry but I just had to offer another point of view.


----------



## cerealjoe

I hope you can move to Mexico. I think that same sex marriage is also accepted there. You can really live together and happily. Good luck.


----------



## joaquinx

The Mexican supreme court ruled recently that same sex marriage is valid in all the states including DF. Although many states will not preform the ceremony (only civil ceremonies are valid), they still are valid under federal law if performed elsewhere such as in Mexico City.


----------



## NoMoreSnow

joaquinx said:


> The Mexican supreme court ruled recently that same sex marriage is valid in all the states including DF. Although many states will not preform the ceremony (only civil ceremonies are valid), they still are valid under federal law if performed elsewhere such as in Mexico City.


That is great news! Thank you.  Mabey we will get married when we visit Mexico this winter. Does anyone have any insight into whether or not our paperwork will be easier as a married couple? Does anyone anticipate any discrimination based on us being a married couple?


----------



## tjfjrabm

We, my partner and I, live in Aguascalientes (great place) and will be married in Mexico City in December. Our standard of living is superior to that in the USA. Regarding your paperwork, remember the paperwork has to be done regardless of ease. Just do it! Discrimination is all over the world and unfortunately being gay is a target. I personally don't give a darn who doesn't like me/us because we're gay. That is the discriminators psychological problem, not mine. I am respectful of the culture and people and mind my own business and have never had a problem. There are a lot of us all over the world and my take on the matter is that we do make the world a better place to live. We took "Chelsea" in New York City from a dump and made it a beautiful area in which to live. I lived there 20 years. Good luck and don't pay attention to the negative nellies and naysayers. If you listen to them, they will make you afraid to live your life.


----------



## slsadventurer

*moving to mexico*



NoMoreSnow said:


> My boyfriend and I intend to emigrate to Mexico. We are both 29 and I am also a male, so that makes us gay. I have a monthly income of 2000 dollars, due to a disability, that is guarenteed for life. Do "we" make enough to qualify for emigration. Is there even a "we" at all? I have researched this topic and have come up with more questions than answers.


Don't know where some of these people who answered you are living but you can live well for $1000 per month in Queretaro or other small cities here in Mexico, ofcourse if you want to live in a small town it is even cheaper. 
Put $1000 in your partners bank account for the 3 months before going for your visa and it will work as his income. You only have to have $1000 a month and they only check for the previous 3 months.


----------



## NoMoreSnow

tjfjrabm said:


> Discrimination is all over the world and unfortunately being gay is a target. I personally don't give a darn who doesn't like me/us because we're gay. That is the discriminators psychological problem, not mine. I am respectful of the culture and people and mind my own business and have never had a problem.


Thanks for the response. I'm not concerned with people's opinion. My question is whether we would face discrimination as a married couple applying for a loan or some official somewhere is going to give me a hard time with paperwork that lists us as a married couple. Does anyone know the qualifications for us to marry down there? For example, do we both need to be citizens?


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are unlikely to be applying for a loan in Mexico; it is a cash society and there are few mortgages, etc. It is said that,"If you don't need a loan, you might be able to get one." You may run into some discrimination, as anywhere in the world.


----------



## tjfjrabm

NoMoreSnow said:


> Thanks for the response. I'm not concerned with people's opinion. My question is whether we would face discrimination as a married couple applying for a loan or some official somewhere is going to give me a hard time with paperwork that lists us as a married couple. Does anyone know the qualifications for us to marry down there? For example, do we both need to be citizens?


I am a USA citizen with an FM3 visa and my partner is a Mexican citizen. You need permission from the mexican gov to marry but since the federal law permits same sex couples to marry, i don't see any problems with the law. Dealing with discrimination on another level is a different story. I think there are homophobes all over and they might try to cause difficulty but the law prevails providing you wish to prevail in getting married. Do some investigation on the mexican gov. websites and the gay websites. gather your info and then take appropriate steps. good luck and perhaps we'll meet in mexico one day. all the best, tom


----------



## kismet

losgatos said:


> Lakeside (Chapala/Ajijic) has a major gay community. I don't speak from personal experience but from that of many friends and acquaintances who are gay. I am not aware of any discrimination against the community. Almost every charity and organization benefits from the involvement of gays here. But, it is mainly an older, very settled and committed, group. Some, but not many, in your age range. Your bigger problem , as addressed by the previous poster, will be that both of you will likely have to individually qualify financially to move here. Also the dollar amount to qualify goes up a little every year so, unless you receive cost of living increases, someday, years down the road, $2000 US won't do it for you.


I've read several reliable reports which state the new "FM3s renewals" for Jalisco DO NOT require bank statements. In other words, once you get in with your initial FM3, you're in. I expect to be corrected if I am wrong but that is the word I've picked up around lately.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Permit me to correct Kismet: 
The term "FM3" is obsolete, in favor of 'no inmigrante visa'.
It is not specific to Jalisco, as it is a federal, INM credential.
You need financial proofs at every application (initial and every 5 years), but not at annual renewals.


----------



## johnmex

There are all levels of cost of living in Mexico. In my case monthly expenses burn up about 30K pesos. 3 adults, 2 kids in private school.


----------



## TundraGreen

johnmex said:


> There are all levels of cost of living in Mexico. In my case monthly expenses burn up about 30K pesos. 3 adults, 2 kids in private school.


There certainly are all levels. My expenses burn up about 3K pesos/mo. 1 adult, no kids. That doesn't include buying and furnishing a house which I did earlier this year.


----------



## SaraGrey

In Merida my fiancee and I spend about 6,000 to 8,000 pesos per month for groceries, entertainment, utilities, a bit of travel, etc. (We are fortunate enough to not need to pay rent for now.)

Sara


----------



## TamiJ

I think you could survive on that amount. I work as a teacher and bring in about $9000 pesos a month (roughly $720 USD) and my hubby makes about $5000 something (about $400 USD) so we are living off much less and are fine. We have a 3 bedroom apartment, very large, and do well. The only thing we do not have is cable, but we are thinking about subscribing now. Oh, and we also have a daughter, so that makes 3 of us surviving on that low income without problems. Obviously we can't just buy whatever we want whenever we want, but we do have everything we need.


----------



## ekraemer

*qualify to move to mexico?*

I'm sorry to tell you that unless you have a marriage license you can't qualify
as a couple. My husband and I just went through the process of getting our
immigration FM3 cards and we had to have a copy of our marriage license. We
are retired and live on SS and pension. Unless your partner can prove a minimum income of around $1000 USD he won't qualify. I know this sucks. We know a gay couple that is living down here and one of them has no income. I'll ask them
how they handled things.


----------



## ajijic

*do you qualify to live in Mexico?*



NoMoreSnow said:


> My boyfriend and I intend to emigrate to Mexico. We are both 29 and I am also a male, so that makes us gay. I have a monthly income of 2000 dollars, due to a disability, that is guarenteed for life. Do "we" make enough to qualify for emigration. Is there even a "we" at all? I have researched this topic and have come up with more questions than answers.


Hi,
We live in Lake Chapala area of Mexico. I know that you have to apply separately for your documentaions and you allowance. they not only look at your monthly income, but also what you have in your bank account and or what you paid in taxes for the lst two years. I know many people who make must less than the required amount. they have "good paper work for the application and then once you are here, no one cares or checks. A good source is to find a Mexican Immigration processor in the area you are thinking of moving to and then they will walk you through the process and help you out. Not difficult, just alot of paperwork - better to have them do it for you!
(Snip) this is a great place to live. It has a perfect climate, a big group of expats, lots of things to do, both cultural and chairitable. Very easy living!!


----------



## ekraemer

*cost of living*

I know, I was just giving him a ballpark figure.


----------



## Denmex

No More Snow,
I have been working and traveling in Mexico for the past fourteen years, and living here permanently for the past 6 years. Yet, I’m still not an authority on Mexican law or Mexican culture. However, you have taken the correct approach to obtain information about Mexico by using this forum. By reading the reply’s you will understand the response of the expat’s are genuine, helpful, and honest. Unlike many forum’s where there is a lot of name-calling and sometimes even personal attacks.
Too, like many of the others responding to your post I can tell you there are so many variables concerning living here that it is impossible to be specific with answers. What works and is acceptable in one part of the country may not be so in other parts.
I’m a freelance journalist and my wife is a Mexican national with a degree in Industrial Engineering. We have traveled extensively throughout Mexico. When I say we “HAVE” traveled I mean this in the past tense. The increased criminal element here has curtailed much of our travels. In no way am I insinuating that it’s not safe to travel in Mexico; I’m just saying there are precautionary measures that must be taken into consideration.
My suggestion to you would be for you and your partner to obtain a tourist VISA at the border, it is good for up to 180 days, and, you can also get a permit for your vehicle for the same length of time. There are required documents for you to obtain the VISA and a permit for your vehicle.
Once you are eligible to legally enter the country you will have up to 6 months to get to know Mexico. 
I have access to free phone calls to the U.S. If you can get a phone number to me where you can be reached I will call you. My wife is much more knowledgeable about Mexico than I, but possibly both of us together can answer a lot of your questions.
I hope this helps.


----------



## BryansRose

There are different points of view, I can see, about how far your dollar will go here. It depends a lot on your lifestyle and what you desire here. Each person's needs/wants are different. 

I have a better standard of living here than I did in the US, and I do it on about 30% of what I was spending in the US. I've recently given myself a "raise" from $1000 to $1200/month, since I finally sold my last property. I can eat out when I wish, buy clothes, go to the movies, things that I couldn't afford in the US. I use IMSS for my health care needs, which means I get all my meds for free every month. I live in a city, and I walk or take the bus many places, so I fill up my car's gas tank once every 6 months or so. So yes, it can be done. 

The suggestion to visit and price things and get a feel for what your expenses would be is a good one.


----------



## Hound Dog

TundraGreen said:


> There certainly are all levels. My expenses burn up about 3K pesos/mo. 1 adult, no kids. That doesn't include buying and furnishing a house which I did earlier this year.


Yoa are not serious. You are telling people not knowledgable about Mexico that you are living on the equivalent of $290 USD a month in Mexico? In your dreams.

OK, it´s possible. You live in a tent on a public beach, right?

Hell, I spend that much on electricity alone.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## TundraGreen

Hound Dog said:


> Yoa are not serious. You are telling people not knowledgable about Mexico that you are living on the equivalent of $290 USD a month in Mexico? In your dreams.
> 
> OK, it´s possible. You live in a tent on a public beach, right?
> 
> Hell, I spend that much on electricity alone.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


That doesn't include travel, medical or costs associated with buying and furnishing a house which I did this year.

I just did a summary of my expenses for the year (lacking 1 week).
$4300 pesos Entertainment (Movies, restaurants)
$43,000 Living costs (food, cleaning, gas, light, water)
$20,000 Travel (in Mexico, doesn't include international travel)
$6800 Language classes
$3300 IMSS

Including Travel and IMSS pushes the total to about $77,000 pesos or $6450/mo or around $500 usd/mo. 

I have a simple life style. Live alone. No car or motorcycle (at the moment). Your point is well taken however. I probably should not be using my lifestyle as an example for what people should expect for expenses. Even in the US my expenses were a lot less that most people in similar situations. I don't know what people spend money on. But then I am not into new clothes or toys (except computers).

Memo


----------



## BryansRose

Hound Dog said:


> Yoa are not serious. You are telling people not knowledgable about Mexico that you are living on the equivalent of $290 USD a month in Mexico? In your dreams.
> 
> OK, it´s possible. You live in a tent on a public beach, right?
> 
> Hell, I spend that much on electricity alone.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Almost $300 USD on electricity a month? Do you have A/C, and what else? My bi-monthly bill is about 500 pesos and people tell me that's high. My boyfriend spends about 250 pesos bi-monthly. For basic expenses, utilities and food, and if you own your home, 3000 pesos is very doable. But housing and other expenses, such as gasoline, insurance, health care, etc. would add to that amount.


----------



## Denmex

TundraGreen said:


> That doesn't include travel, medical or costs associated with buying and furnishing a house which I did this year.
> 
> I just did a summary of my expenses for the year (lacking 1 week).
> $4300 pesos Entertainment (Movies, restaurants)
> $43,000 Living costs (food, cleaning, gas, light, water)
> $20,000 Travel (in Mexico, doesn't include international travel)
> $6800 Language classes
> $3300 IMSS
> 
> Including Travel and IMSS pushes the total to about $77,000 pesos or $6450/mo or around $500 usd/mo.
> 
> I have a simple life style. Live alone. No car or motorcycle (at the moment). Your point is well taken however. I probably should not be using my lifestyle as an example for what people should expect for expenses. Even in the US my expenses were a lot less that most people in similar situations. I don't know what people spend money on. But then I am not into new clothes or toys (except computers).
> 
> Memo


TundraGreen,
My wife and I live in Durango and our living expenses are pretty much in line with yours. The two of us currently live on approximately $1000 USD/month. (The reason I use approximately is because of the fluctuation of peso’s per USD.) When we made the decision to permanently live in Mexico 6 years ago my wife made us a budget for living expenses that we follow religiously. When we first moved here our budget was approximately $800 USD/month. We own 3 vehicles, a pickup, car, and a SUV, all paid for, and all are insured by a Mexican agency. We have Megacable with TV, internet, and telephone. Our health coverage is through IMSS. We eat out twice per week and go to a movie once each week. However, at times, we rent movies from Blockbuster on days when they are 10 peso’s/movie. We have two desktop and 2 laptop computers and a HD LCD TV. As you might guess, my wife is a very frugal shopper for clothes and groceries. We have a budgeted travel allowance that allows us two short trips each month and a trip to Mazatlán, San Blas, are other distant locations every two months. We make weekly contributions to my wife’s church and occasionally to charitable organizations. Currently we’re renting a three bedroom home (included in our budget). However, we recently purchased a lot outside of the city where we will build our on home, doing most of the work ourselves. We don’t live a wealthy lifestyle, but we do live a comfortable lifestyle, which is just fine with us. Please understand that I’m not bragging, I’m just stating facts. If there is a secret, for us it is careful planning and adhering to our budget, which we have been doing for 6 years. Our living expenses are 1/3 of what they were while living in the U.S.A.


----------



## Hound Dog

BryansRose said:


> Almost $300 USD on electricity a month? Do you have A/C, and what else? My bi-monthly bill is about 500 pesos and people tell me that's high. My boyfriend spends about 250 pesos bi-monthly. For basic expenses, utilities and food, and if you own your home, 3000 pesos is very doable. But housing and other expenses, such as gasoline, insurance, health care, etc. would add to that amount.


Well, BR, I see you live in San Luis Pótosi which is in the high desert but you clearly do not understand Lake Chapala which is at about 5,000 feet so the notion that we use air conditioning is absurd. Maybe its those electric bathroom heaters I´ve been using recently but I must admit that our electric bill is not normally close to $3,000 Pesos a month. 

I am quite fond of the San Luis Pótosi area, especially the high desert south of there along Highway 80 but, what the hell, a few years ago we moved down to Chiapas and have not ventured back to SLP State in several years.That doesn´t change the fact that that desert area south of the city is most attractive. I was also quite impressed by the historic center of San Luis and its many pedestrian malls but I settled on San Cristóbal de Las Casas instead. To each his own.


----------



## Hound Dog

NoMoreSnow said:


> We live near downtown Indianapolis on a combined 4000$ a month. If my 2000$ a month can go twice as far down there, than we will be living roughly the same lifestyle we live now. Am I wrong to think U.S. dollars don't go at least twice as far in Mexico? We are not looking at tourist-y places. We would prefer to live in the "country", as in outside a city. We enjoy gardening and farming so we are salivating for the chance to grow year round. I do understand that it will be difficult to obtain the right to work, but most things worth while in life are difficult to obtain. Regardless of gaining employment, I do think we will get by comfortably for a year until I get a big check and buy a house.QUOTE]
> 
> I suggest you think of moving to a place such as Chiapas, Mexico´s poorest state, where we also maintain a home. Chiapàs is a beautiful region of immense beauty and a charming place with a sophisticated population. A fine place to live. Of course, you will need to plan on mastering Spanish over time but that´s no big deal. You can live quite well in places like Chiapas on $2,000USD a month and starting an internet business there is a no brainer. This is one beautiful place and you will find no prejudice against a same-sex relationship. I promise you you will qualify for a residency visa on the income you have and, frankly, there are ways to demonstrate sufficient income to qualify for residency visas that are not complicated. We have a friend who located a rental in San Cristóbal de Las Casas for the equivalent of $75USD a month and the nearby big city of Tuxtla Gutierrez is full of inexpensive rentals if you simply go out looking for them. Get the hell out of Indiannoplace I say.


----------



## BryansRose

Hound Dog said:


> Well, BR, I see you live in San Luis Pótosi which is in the high desert but you clearly do not understand Lake Chapala which is at about 5,000 feet so the notion that we use air conditioning is absurd. Maybe its those electric bathroom heaters I´ve been using recently but I must admit that our electric bill is not normally close to $3,000 Pesos a month.
> 
> I am quite fond of the San Luis Pótosi area, especially the high desert south of there along Highway 80 but, what the hell, a few years ago we moved down to Chiapas and have not ventured back to SLP State in several years.That doesn´t change the fact that that desert area south of the city is most attractive. I was also quite impressed by the historic center of San Luis and its many pedestrian malls but I settled on San Cristóbal de Las Casas instead. To each his own.


Yes, you're right, I am not familiar with Lake Chapala. It's nice to hear of someone else who enjoys the high desert. And I agree, the city of SLP is wonderful in many ways. Sounds like you are happy where you are, too. Bueno.


----------



## joaquinx

Hound Dog said:


> Yoa are not serious. You are telling people not knowledgable about Mexico that you are living on the equivalent of $290 USD a month in Mexico? In your dreams.
> 
> OK, it´s possible. You live in a tent on a public beach, right?
> 
> Hell, I spend that much on electricity alone.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


I lived on $350 usd a month. Rent was 750 pesos, 1,500 pesos for food, 450 for cigarettes (don't do that anymore), no cable, 300 for bus, 30 for electricity, 15 for gas, etc. And I money left over for travel and a few nights a month out for dinner and drinks. I would not recommend this for anyone as I was lucky and found a great apt with excellent owners and a very safe neighborhood.


----------



## Denmex

This is exactly what ex-pat’s should understand when re-locating to Mexico. There are no set standards; it’s a situation of “to each his own”. It’s where you live and how you live that determines your living expenses. Here in Durango my wife and I spend 500 pesos bi-monthly for electricity. By the way, if your digital clock gains time you’re probably on 62 cycles/second rather than 60 cycles/second, as it is here in Durango, which is just a way of the electric company ripping you off. We spend 450 pesos each 3 months for gas. We don’t have central heat or air conditioning. (1800 M. above sea level) We do use an electric space heater in the bathroom and portable gas heater for early mornings this time of the year.


----------



## mycielogrande

RVGRINGO said:


> Frankly, the amount you mention would be barely enough. You could both certainly exist on it, but not live an active life with travel and much eating out. Rent and utilities will take a fair chunk and you will need to do something about medical care, an emergency 'exit fund' transportation and other variables.
> Yes, it can be done, but only with very close management.
> As said by others, you will have to qualify for visas separately; that is even true of married couples now. There is provision for 'dependents', but that might be difficult to obtain.


We live in Merida, MX, and if you own a house and are married one person has to qualify for the whole amount, and the spouse qualifies for 1/2 that amount. After 5 years though, if you go for citizenship, you no longer have to qualify for monthly incomes, nor pay the trusts, no update your visas etc. We've been here for just about 3 years, and so far that is how it has been for us and how it was explained.
We're checking into it further now as we now have FM2's, so it's hard to get a "clear" answer on that one.

Wish you the best of luck in your move...BTW...Merida, Yucatan has a large gay community and there is very little discrimination here...more so from the expats than then from the locals according to a couple of our gay friends.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Those were the old rules and the new system for 'no inmigrante' does not give the discount for home ownership. However, with an 'inmigrante' visa, it is allowed. So, if you are married and own a home, it might be wise to go that route, even though it is more expensive and may also mean getting rid of a 'non-Mexican' vehicle, which you'll have to do anyway if you work, become 'inmigrado' or naturalized.


----------



## mycielogrande

RVGRINGO said:


> Those were the old rules and the new system for 'no inmigrante' does not give the discount for home ownership. However, with an 'inmigrante' visa, it is allowed. So, if you are married and own a home, it might be wise to go that route, even though it is more expensive and may also mean getting rid of a 'non-Mexican' vehicle, which you'll have to do anyway if you work, become 'inmigrado' or naturalized.


Thanks RVGRINGO...we've done what we have so far, but I did hear about new rules, but we have yet to hear back on our inquiry. Forgive me for this question, but by the term "inmigrante" visa, do mean an FM2 or is it for "after" we become citizens? Each person we talk to seems to have a different answer, so I guess we're no further ahead at this point.:confused2:

BTW..I really enjoy this site.
Amber


----------



## RVGRINGO

When you renew, you will lose your booklet (copy it now for reference later) and get a new plastic card, which will no longer use the terms, "FM2 or FM3".
The replacement terms are 'Inmigrante' for the old FM2 and 'no inmigrante' for the old FM3.
If you are a 'no inmigrante rentista,' for example, you are a retired non-immigrant visitor, even though you may have owned a home here for years. You remain a visitor residing in Mexico temporarily.


----------



## Hound Dog

mycielogrande said:


> Thanks RVGRINGO...we've done what we have so far, but I did hear about new rules, but we have yet to hear back on our inquiry. Forgive me for this question, but by the term "inmigrante" visa, do mean an FM2 or is it for "after" we become citizens? Each person we talk to seems to have a different answer, so I guess we're no further ahead at this point.:confused2:
> 
> BTW..I really enjoy this site.
> Amber


"Inmigrante" refers to the old FM-2 wheras the old FM-3 is "no-inmigrante". An "inmigrante" visa should be considered by those seeking eventual "inmigrado" status which is the permanent resident visa and the equivalent of the U.S. issued "green card" but with certain variances in the expectations required of holders . This in no way implies citizenship or the likelihood the holder will eventually seek citizenship which requires working through the Secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores (SRE) and not the INM which has nothing to do with approving naturalization in Mexico.

I can assure you that this is the correct answer having just achieved "inmigrado" status after ten years living in Mexico first on an FM-3 and then an FM-2 visa. Since I am over 65, I understand that I am qualified to seek Mexican citizenship with the SRE without having to take the test required of those under 65. We shall see and I´ll report back here after I visit with SRE in Tuxtla Gutierrez regarding naturalization this coming June. If I am required to take the test regardless of my age I will do so since we have real estate investments in Mexico we wish to protect from any capricious actions by potential unknown future adversaries meaning, as Mexican citizens we will enjoy significant protections not enjoyed by permanent residents. We are aware that becoming Mexican citizens will not affect our current status as natives of France and The U.S. I don´t know about Canada.


----------



## kcowan

Hound Dog said:


> We are aware that becoming Mexican citizens will not affect our current status as natives of France and The U.S. I don´t know about Canada.


Canada supports dual citizenship even though Mexico does not. So the government will take your passport and mail it to Ottawa. Then Ottawa will mail it back to you. This happened to DW.


----------



## justincase

RVGRINGO said:


> Will is absolutely right! So, I'll list our expenses for last month. There are two of us humans and three dogs. Figures are in US Dollars, for the convenience of 'newbies':
> 
> $585 Groceries (an expensive month with a run on Costco & Mega)
> $94 Restaurant meals
> $34 Entertaining at home
> $33 Fuel for car
> $30 Clothing
> $47 Telephone & Internet (propane is purchased about every 3 months, electricity every two)
> $41 Gifts for others; weddings, quiceñeras, etc.
> $20 Misc. Household Repairs
> $4 Personal care; haircuts, etc.
> $5 Reading materials, news, etc.
> $59 Medical
> $90 Maid
> $82 Gardener


Hey RV, I would add that my wife and I spent together about $150USD on Gas for 2 cars per MONTH , $80 per WEEK on the live in maid, and we have cable TV which is about $40 USD per MONTH. One of our cars we are still paying on a 4 year loan, about $700 USD per month, and the mortgage is around $1000 USD per month for a 3 BR house in a gated community. The other expenses are in line with mine. To each his own!


----------



## mycielogrande

Hound Dog said:


> "Inmigrante" refers to the old FM-2 wheras the old FM-3 is "no-inmigrante". An "inmigrante" visa should be considered by those seeking eventual "inmigrado" status which is the permanent resident visa and the equivalent of the U.S. issued "green card" but with certain variances in the expectations required of holders . This in no way implies citizenship or the likelihood the holder will eventually seek citizenship which requires working through the Secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores (SRE) and not the INM which has nothing to do with approving naturalization in Mexico.
> 
> I can assure you that this is the correct answer having just achieved "inmigrado" status after ten years living in Mexico first on an FM-3 and then an FM-2 visa. Since I am over 65, I understand that I am qualified to seek Mexican citizenship with the SRE without having to take the test required of those under 65. We shall see and I´ll report back here after I visit with SRE in Tuxtla Gutierrez regarding naturalization this coming June. If I am required to take the test regardless of my age I will do so since we have real estate investments in Mexico we wish to protect from any capricious actions by potential unknown future adversaries meaning, as Mexican citizens we will enjoy significant protections not enjoyed by permanent residents. We are aware that becoming Mexican citizens will not affect our current status as natives of France and The U.S. I don´t know about Canada.


Thanks so much for your reply Hound Dog....J just turned 63, so maybe we'll wait for him to get the status without the test thru the SRE....much better if that's possible. I'll still have an extra year, so I'd better start studying LOL.

We/I do want to get my Mexican citizenship, but this will not affect our status in Canada - We'll become a "dual" citizens.


----------



## Chali Chan

NoMoreSnow said:


> My boyfriend and I intend to emigrate to Mexico. We are both 29 and I am also a male, so that makes us gay. I have a monthly income of 2000 dollars, due to a disability, that is guarenteed for life. Do "we" make enough to qualify for emigration. Is there even a "we" at all? I have researched this topic and have come up with more questions than answers.



Very good idea to be less public with finances, just as long as you do not give out your real identities or actual location, you should be fine.
I was going to PM you with some information but I see this board has no direct messaging. I have had nightmares with people who discovered I had money that were running other web pages and were connected with not so nice people. Now I have nothing. Live and learn.


----------



## Chali Chan

mycielogrande said:


> Thanks so much for your reply Hound Dog....J just turned 63, so maybe we'll wait for him to get the status without the test thru the SRE....much better if that's possible. I'll still have an extra year, so I'd better start studying LOL.
> 
> We/I do want to get my Mexican citizenship, but this will not affect our status in Canada - We'll become a "dual" citizens.


Remember when a dual Citizen while in Mexico your Canadian rights are no longer recognized as well as if you were an American and actually non existent, you have less rights if you immigrate than if you never immigrate at all.

Remember as well any vehicle you enter into Mexico you must then import. IF yo like nice foreign cars then your out of luck. On top of that nice cars in Mexico ask for problems.


----------



## kazslo

Chali Chan said:


> Remember when a dual Citizen while in Mexico your Canadian rights are no longer recognized as well as if you were an American and actually non existent, you have less rights if you immigrate than if you never immigrate at all.
> 
> Remember as well any vehicle you enter into Mexico you must then import. IF yo like nice foreign cars then your out of luck. On top of that nice cars in Mexico ask for problems.


True, as a dual citizen, only your citizenship of the country where you are physically present is in effect. However, unless you are a bad person doing bad things, you wont loose any rights. The only concernable right you'd loose by getting citizenship in mexico is that of consular protection, and again, unless you are in bad business, you probably will never need that.

How does a nice mexican car vs foreign cars ask for problems? I see plenty of folks who have a nice 2010 VW without a problem in sight...


----------



## lechghar.fz

*please help*

hey,
i am a single mother, moving to mexico, with 2 kids, 3years old and one year and half, since you ahve kids too, so can you tell me more details about your expenses? specially the one for the kids...kindergarden fees, health insurance, health system in general, how much should i expect to spend? specially that my boy have a lot of allergies and they are both young so...


----------



## Isla Verde

lechghar.fz said:


> hey,
> i am a single mother, moving to mexico, with 2 kids, 3years old and one year and half, since you ahve kids too, so can you tell me more details about your expenses? specially the one for the kids...kindergarden fees, health insurance, health system in general, how much should i expect to spend? specially that my boy have a lot of allergies and they are both young so...


Please keep in mind that you are responding to a thread that is over two-and-a-half years old. Hopefully, someone who is still active on the forum will be able to answer your questions. Good luck  .


----------



## Longford

lechghar.fz said:


> hey,
> i am a single mother, moving to mexico, with 2 kids, 3years old and one year and half, since you ahve kids too, so can you tell me more details about your expenses? specially the one for the kids...kindergarden fees, health insurance, health system in general, how much should i expect to spend? specially that my boy have a lot of allergies and they are both young so...


I provided a response to your question about schools, and healthcare ... in a parallel discussion elsewhere on the forum.

Regarding the move, and the single-parent status (which I didn't note in the earlier reply of mine), will you be able to meet the monthly income requirements in order to obtain a visa to reside in Mexico?


----------



## Heather J

RVGRINGO said:


> " Am I wrong to think U.S. dollars don't go at least twice as far in Mexico?"
> 
> Yes, I think you may be overly optimistic in that regard, unless you are planning to live at a greatly reduced standard of living. Once you own your home, you can expect to spend $1500 - $2000 per month to maintain your lifestyle.
> 
> Homes aren't free, nor are groceries. Things like gasoline & propane are just as expensive. Proprietary medications are expensive. Hospitalization and medical care are much less costly, but we're still talking serious money.
> 
> Land is very, very expensive because much of Mexico is not available (ejido land or government land) or is simply without access to infrastructure (water, electricity, protection, etc.) The idea of 'farming' on a personal scale is not practical for many reasons.


I'm curious about the costs of medications. I currently take 7 medications daily which cost me approximately $500 per month in the US. Are they more expensive in Mexico?


----------



## Isla Verde

Heather J said:


> I'm curious about the costs of medications. I currently take 7 medications daily which cost me approximately $500 per month in the US. Are they more expensive in Mexico?


It depends on the kind of medication you take. The only way to know for sure is to inquire at a pharmacy on your arrival. Some offer better prices than others - in Mexico City, I have found that the pharmacy in my local Superama has the best prices, along with offering a 10% discount for senior citizens (in Mexico that's anyone over 60) who have an INAPAM card.


----------



## Heather J

Isla Verde said:


> It depends on the kind of medication you take. The only way to know for sure is to inquire at a pharmacy on your arrival. Some offer better prices than others - in Mexico City, I have found that the pharmacy in my local Superama has the best prices, along with offering a 10% discount for senior citizens (in Mexico that's anyone over 60) who have an INAPAM card.


It's one of the things we are going to have to check when we go to Merida. I am hoping it won't be a deal breaker. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Isla Verde

Heather J said:


> It's one of the things we are going to have to check when we go to Merida. I am hoping it won't be a deal breaker. :fingerscrossed:


From my somewhat limited experience with taking prescription meds in Mexico, I would say that while they aren't always inexpensive, they won't be more expensive than they are in the US. For example, I spend about 750 pesos a month on cholesterol pills, about 58 US dollars, at the current exchange rate. I'm sure it would be twice that much in the States.


----------



## ElPaso2012

NoMoreSnow said:


> We live near downtown Indianapolis on a combined 4000$ a month. If my 2000$ a month can go twice as far down there, than we will be living roughly the same lifestyle we live now. Am I wrong to think U.S. dollars don't go at least twice as far in Mexico? We are not looking at tourist-y places. We would prefer to live in the "country", as in outside a city. We enjoy gardening and farming so we are salivating for the chance to grow year round. I do understand that it will be difficult to obtain the right to work, but most things worth while in life are difficult to obtain. Regardless of gaining employment, I do think we will get by comfortably for a year until I get a big check and buy a house.
> 
> Does anyone know the specifics and/or restrictions on an internet buisness?


My gut reaction to your questions about how far your dollars will go in Mexico compared to the US is that for me it was about 2/3 of what I would have to spend in the US for rent, groceries, day to day living, plus utilities. 

I'm going to give you some tips because I believe you both just might be the types who enjoy undertaking money saving projects like renting a very inexpensive apartment that needs work and renting if it looks like you spend a few hundred bucks fixing it up you'll have something nice. I checked out a tip from a cab driver and found a one bedroom apartment for $100 a month. The swamp cooler was broken, some of the light switches didn't work, and we won't discuss the integrity of the propane lines running to the gas heater in the hallway. I'm not that handy with tools but a friend who is helped me every Saturday for just three weeks, and it was all redone. I learned a lot and saved a ton of money. I told the land lady everything I bought would stay, and she would not raise the rent so someone else could pay her more, at least not for two years. We shook hands on the deal, and that's the way it went. It's just a thought as I'm not sure you would want to do that, but those kinds of opportunities are going to be out there. 

Also, consider buying land and building a modest house or better one. The experienced Mexican construction workers are amazingly well rounded in construction skills, and they work for very reasonable rates. You could also grow a lot of your own food, have some kinds of livestock like goats and chickens (if you wanted them), and wind up with your own place on your own land without needing a fortune to do it. Shop land carefully and wireless internet could even be available. Since housing is going to be the biggest expense for most people, once you cut it out of your budget it makes the rest of a fixed income go a long, long way in Mexico. 

I could be wrong. You guys may have no interest in that. Just wanted to mention it to you.


----------



## Heather J

ElPaso2012 said:


> My gut reaction to your questions about how far your dollars will go in Mexico compared to the US is that for me it was about 2/3 of what I would have to spend in the US for rent, groceries, day to day living, plus utilities.
> 
> I'm going to give you some tips because I believe you both just might be the types who enjoy undertaking money saving projects like renting a very inexpensive apartment that needs work and renting if it looks like you spend a few hundred bucks fixing it up you'll have something nice. I checked out a tip from a cab driver and found a one bedroom apartment for $100 a month. The swamp cooler was broken, some of the light switches didn't work, and we won't discuss the integrity of the propane lines running to the gas heater in the hallway. I'm not that handy with tools but a friend who is helped me every Saturday for just three weeks, and it was all redone. I learned a lot and saved a ton of money. I told the land lady everything I bought would stay, and she would not raise the rent so someone else could pay her more, at least not for two years. We shook hands on the deal, and that's the way it went. It's just a thought as I'm not sure you would want to do that, but those kinds of opportunities are going to be out there.
> 
> Also, consider buying land and building a modest house or better one. The experienced Mexican construction workers are amazingly well rounded in construction skills, and they work for very reasonable rates. You could also grow a lot of your own food, have some kinds of livestock like goats and chickens (if you wanted them), and wind up with your own place on your own land without needing a fortune to do it. Shop land carefully and wireless internet could even be available. Since housing is going to be the biggest expense for most people, once you cut it out of your budget it makes the rest of a fixed income go a long, long way in Mexico.
> 
> I could be wrong. You guys may have no interest in that. Just wanted to mention it to you.


We are going to be on a fairly tight budget so we will need to be frugal. It is what it is. That said my husband is very handy.  Thank you.


----------



## Hound Dog

WakMart in Ajijic/San Antonio always gives a 5% dis**** on all medicines bought in their pharmacy if you have an INAPAM Card and, actually, if you are clearly a geezer, they don´t even have to see that card just observe that you are demonstrably anciano. . Today, I drove by that Ajjijc WalMart and they had a banner on the front of the megastore that said that one could get a discount of 10% on all purchases in the store with an INAPAM Card. I don´t know yet if this is a countrywide promotion but iif that is the case, that´s great. We don´t have a WalMart or Costco in San Cristóbal de Las Casas but we have a Sam´s Club. Bogega Aurerra and Chedraui and,guess what, down there it is typical to take a local taxicab to the supermarket for $30 Pesos and take those taxicabs back home for another $30 Pesos plus a small tip for their helping you unload the groceries.


----------



## Heather J

Hound Dog said:


> WakMart in Ajijic/San Antonio always gives a 5% dis**** on all medicines bought in their pharmacy if you have an INAPAM Card and, actually, if you are clearly a geezer, they don´t even have to see that card just observe that you are demonstrably anciano. . Today, I drove by that Ajjijc WalMart and they had a banner on the front of the megastore that said that one could get a discount of 10% on all purchases in the store with an INAPAM Card. I don´t know yet if this is a countrywide promotion but iif that is the case, that´s great. We don´t have a WalMart or Costco in San Cristóbal de Las Casas but we have a Sam´s Club. Bogega Aurerra and Chedraui and,guess what, down there it is typical to take a local taxicab to the supermarket for $30 Pesos and take those taxicabs back home for another $30 Pesos plus a small tip for their helping you unload the groceries.


I'm only 46 so I won't qualify for the discounts yet. But thank you for the information.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


Heather J said:



I'm only 46 so I won't qualify for the discounts yet.  But thank you for the information.

Click to expand...

_Don´t worry, Heather, Mexico is, in and of itself, discount city no matter your age. What more can one want. Beautiful country and cities, endless fabulous beaches fronting crrystal seas and wild oceans, inexpensive living and bargain housing, food and medicine. Blessed place, even if often a bit edgy but that is just because it is inhabited by humans.


----------



## Heather J

Hound Dog said:


> Don´t worry, Heather, Mexico is, in and of itself, discount city no matter your age. What more can one want. Beautiful country and cities, endless fabulous beaches fronting crrystal seas and wild oceans, inexpensive living and bargain housing, food and medicine. Blessed place, even if often a bit edgy but that is just because it is inhabited by humans.


Do you mind if I ask if you rent or own? The Lake Chapala area is on the short list of places to visit with residence in mind.


----------



## sparks

Might try shopping online for prices here. Farmacias Similares are usually pretty cheap and have a 10% discount on Mondays. You'll have to learn the names used in Mexico tho

http://www.farmaciasdesimilares.com.mx/productos/medicamentos


----------



## Isla Verde

sparks said:


> Might try shopping online for prices here. Farmacias Similares are usually pretty cheap and have a 10% discount on Mondays. You'll have to learn the names used in Mexico tho
> 
> http://www.farmaciasdesimilares.com.mx/productos/medicamentos


I have read that the medicines they carry may be "similar" to name brands but are not exactly the same. This could be a problem if you have a serious medical condition that requires a particular formula.


----------



## sparks

You could always cross check with other Farmacias on brands. Similares does not mean similar medicine tho they may have many generics


----------



## Heather J

sparks said:


> Might try shopping online for prices here. Farmacias Similares are usually pretty cheap and have a 10% discount on Mondays. You'll have to learn the names used in Mexico tho
> 
> http://www.farmaciasdesimilares.com.mx/productos/medicamentos


Thank you!!


----------



## Heather J

sparks said:


> You could always cross check with other Farmacias on brands.  Similares does not mean similar medicine tho they may have many generics


Is this in pesos or dollars?


----------



## sparks

Heather J said:


> Is this in pesos or dollars?


This is Mexico !!


----------



## ElPaso2012

sparks said:


> This is Mexico !!


It's pesos. Don't anyone make you feel bad about asking questions...


----------



## Heather J

ElPaso2012 said:


> It's pesos. Don't anyone make you feel bad about asking questions...


I've got a really strong personality. Nothing makes me feel bad.


----------



## sparks

She took it light hearted in a PM. I also suggested Costco as a place a little more similar to the US

Lots of Pharmacy web sites but not many list their meds


----------



## ElPaso2012

sparks said:


> She took it light hearted in a PM. I also suggested Costco as a place a little more similar to the US
> 
> Lots of Pharmacy web sites but not many list their meds


My apologies, I guess I was confused by the fact your post didn't contain an answer to the question.


----------



## sparks

ElPaso2012 said:


> My apologies, I guess I was confused by the fact your post didn't contain an answer to the question.


Mexico does not list things in dollars. She understood :eek2:


----------

